# Pierogies



## Vegas Girl (Jun 10, 2005)

The graduation party is tomorrow and a few more people just told me they're coming. Now I'm thinking I should have another side dish. Thought I would have something different so...since they were on sale...I bought three packages of Mrs. T's regular size pierogies (12 to a box). Now...what to do with them??

I wasn't going to have a potato dish because everyone makes the good but standard hash brown potato dish. Do you think it would work if I mixed up the pierogies with the same ingredients (soup, sour cream & cheese) and baked them?

Any other ways I could make them into a casserole? Or maybe I should just boil them, put them on a platter and plop some stuff on them?

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Raine (Jun 10, 2005)

PIZZA PIEROGIES 
SAUTÉ PIEROGIES IN VEGETABLE OIL OVER A LOW FLAME UNTIL LIGHTLY BROWNED ON BOTH SIDES; PLACE ON A BAKING SHEET AND SPOON ON MARINARA SAUCE.  TOP WITH MOZZARELLA CHEESE; BAKE AT 350 DEGREES UNTIL CHEESE MELTS. 



CHICKEN SOUP WITH PIEROGIE DUMPLINGS 
COMBINE CANNED CHICKEN AND CELERY SOUPS WITH APPROPRIATE AMOUNT OF WATER ACCORDING TO DIRECTIONS. BRING TO A BOIL; ADD PIEROGIES AND SIMMER FOR 5 MINUTES; SERVE.

PIEROGIES WITH CHEDDAR CHEESE TOPPING

BOIL PIEROGIES ACCORDING TO PACKAGE INSTRUCTIONS DRAIN AND COAT WITH 1/4 CUP OLIVE OIL PLACE PIEROGIE IN BAKING DISH AND COVER WITH 2 CUPS OF SHREDDED CHEDDAR CHEESE BAKE IN A 350 DEGREE OVEN FOR 8 - 10 MINUTES SALT & PEPPER TO TASTE 

PIEROGIES WITH SALSA & JALAPENO PEPPERS  
BOIL PIEROGIES ACCORDING TO PACKAGE INSTRUCTIONS DRAIN AND COAT WITH 1/4 CUP OLIVE OIL COMBINE 1/2 cup DICED JALAPENO PEPPERS, 1/2 CUP SLICED RED PEPPERS, AND 4 OZ OF MEDIUM SALSA. FOLD ALL INGREDIENTS TOGETHER WITH WOODEN SPOON. SALT & PEPPER TO TASTE.

PIEROGIES WITH LEMON AND GARLIC 
BOIL PIEROGIES ACCORDING TO PACKAGE INSTRUCTIONS ,DRAIN AND COAT WITH 1/4 CUP BUTTER. SAUTÉ 2/3 CLOVES, MINCED GARLIC AND THE ZEST OF 1 SMALL LEMON IN BUTTER. ADD PIEROGIES TO GARLIC AND LEMON PEEL ADD JUICE OF 1/2 LEMON. FOLD TOGETHER ALL INGREDIENTS. GARNISH WITH LEMON AND PEPPERS.


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

i wouldn't bake them! a hospital i was in used to do that and they were horrible! they dried out so badly and you had to gnaw on them.
sauteed onions and butter is a classic topping.


----------



## Vegas Girl (Jun 10, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> i wouldn't bake them! a hospital i was in used to do that and they were horrible! they dried out so badly and you had to gnaw on them.


 
Some great ideas, Rainee - thank you!

(Are you sure they're OK to bake?)


----------



## Raine (Jun 10, 2005)

I've never baked any, then again I have only fixed them a few times.


----------



## jkath (Jun 10, 2005)

I like to boil them a tiny bit, and then when they're mostly soft, I put them in a skillet and fry 'em up in butter. Yum!
But, considering you're doing it for a party, that wouldn't be a very good idea, as you can't prepare it in the church hall!
What about a crock pot? Surely you could put them in there, along with your soup idea and have them ready to go when the guests arrive. Then they'd be nice and soft too.


----------



## Vegas Girl (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm not having anything Italian like. I think I'll put them in a low oven with the marinara sauce and cheese on top, just until it melts. It should be fine.

Thanks!

Edit:  I think they'd be delicious with chicken soup, but a couple people are vegetarians and they won't eat it.  If I did the marinara style in a crockpot, do you think the cheese would melt nicely and get gooey?


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

i think the cheese would melt in a crockpot, vegas. i put shredded mozzarella on hot ziti marinara and it gets nice and gooey from just from the residual heat. sometimes it doesn't so i just nuke it.
are you serving them in the crock pot or transferring them to another dish? you could microwave them for a minute to melt the cheese if you threw them in the microwave for a second.


----------



## Vegas Girl (Jun 10, 2005)

I think I'll serve them from the crockpot.  Hmmm, I better buy a couple more boxes of pierogies.  We needed something with spaghetti sauce.  That sounds perfect.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 10, 2005)

the classic way to make pierogies, at least the way my eastern european mil would make them, is to boil them first, then they are added to a pan of onions that were softened in rendered pork fat and butter, then sauteed for a bit until crispy, and served with apple sauce and sour cream (and more butter).


----------



## jkath (Jun 10, 2005)

Buckytom! I'll be right over. Please make extra, as I'm very hungry.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 10, 2005)

sure thing jkath. my faves are the potato and cheese, and my mil would make special ones with spinach.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Jun 10, 2005)

My wife and I LOVE those things.  Discovered them a few years ago in New York.  

We always saute them first but we vary on whether we cook them with onions or with cream of mushroom soup.  Both are very good.


----------

